# AMF 2100 Imformation



## TSOJOURNER

Is there anyone out there that can tell me about the AMF 2100, or a source that I might access to get the racing stats/rating on the boat.
Thanks Mucho!
([email protected])


----------



## TSOJOURNER

This is probably a long shot but I can see that you''re trying hard to find information. Back when AMF was in the small sailboat business (they also owned Hatteras Yachts for a while)their mainstay was the former Alcort boats - Sunfish & Sailfish. They later added the Puffin and the AMF 2100. Since Sunfish is now part of Vanguard Sailboats in Newport RI. There''s a chance that someone there may have some info about the 2100.

Good Luck..............RGS


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Try this guy..............

http://members.hometown.aol.com/amfboats/Force5.html


----------



## jamescaird

I found the AMF 2100 on this list of base ratings http://www.yralis.org/2003/base_ratings.html

I also have one of these boats and the original owners manual should you need to know anything else about the boat.

Smooth Sailing
Jimbo


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jimbo
REPLIED TO THIS A WEEK OR SO AGO ON REGULAR E-MAIL, BUT THOUGHT I''D WRITE YOU HERE TOO. WOULD LOVE A COPY OF THE MANUAL...IT WOULD BE GREAT.....LOOKING FOR CONSTRUCTION DETAILS LIKE WHERE IS THE LEAD BALLAST LOCATED? DO I RACE IN KEEL BOAT OR CENTER BOARD CLASS? THANKS AGAIN...TIM SAWYER...([email protected])


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tim, I Also Recently Purchased An Amf2100 And Am In Need Of Some Information. I'm Located In Se Michigan.


----------



## TomB

I bought an AMF2100 three years ago that had been in storage. Equiped with original (HOOD) Main, Jib, Genoa and Spinaker. Had orange/yellow stripes but redone in blues. No manuals came with it. I understand is came off Lake Superior. Just been lake hopping around southern Minnesota with it..
Any one out there sailing these ?


----------



## TomB

I bought an AMF2100 three years ago that had been in storage. Equiped with original (HOOD) Main, Jib, Genoa and Spinaker. Had orange/yellow stripes but redone in blues. No manuals came with it. I understand is came off Lake Superior. Just been lake hopping around southern Minnesota with it..
Any one out there sailing these ?


----------



## tlauniere

I bought an AMF 2100 about a year ago. I'm just finishing a restore. I need to rework the rudder side plates and wooden spacer. I'm not sure what was there is original as it looks home made. Any pics of the stock rudder assembly would be helpful. I'm in Grand Rapids, MI. It looks like a fun little boat.


----------



## WaterGeus

Since I have owned an AMF2100 for the last four years I can tell you a fair amount about the boat, especially about fixing things. I have raced a little PHRF.

I race with a rating of 240

Unknown source:
AMF 2100 low: 231 high:289 mean:249

1980 Northeast florida rating for a specific AMF2100 (not mine):

AMF 2100 base rating 246, adjusted 246 headsail:150, OB, Spinnaker



tionnausa said:


> Is there anyone out there that can tell me about the AMF 2100, or a source that I might access to get the racing stats/rating on the boat.
> Thanks Mucho!
> ([email protected])


----------



## sonosail

WaterGeus said:


> Since I have owned an AMF2100 for the last four years I can tell you a fair amount about the boat, especially about fixing things. I have raced a little PHRF.
> 
> I race with a rating of 240
> 
> Unknown source:
> AMF 2100 low: 231 high:289 mean:249
> 
> 1980 Northeast florida rating for a specific AMF2100 (not mine):
> 
> AMF 2100 base rating 246, adjusted 246 headsail:150, OB, Spinnaker


Do you know how many they made?


----------



## WaterGeus

sonosail said:


> Do you know how many they made?


I recall that I once saw a value for "number built" that was between 150 and 200. 
I have Hull number 16, built in 1980.


----------



## product_designer

Hi Jimbo, (or anyone else who may know)

we just bought an AMF 2100 and are looking for more rigging info. do you still have the owners manual, and if so, does it provide anything like that? we are primarily looking for mast rake angle, forestay/backstay tensioning guidance. we have our shrouds set per the prior owners guidance.

Thanks,

Scott


----------

